# Force links to open in new tab in Safari/Playing AVI with QuickTime?



## Leiki (Jul 15, 2005)

Well, I finally got an iBook (OH YEAH), but I am wondering if there is ANY way to force links to open in new tabs, just like firefox. I know I could just to use firefox, but I really want to use Safari.

Also, I have a lot of AVI videos and when I try to play them with QuickTime, says it's missing something to be able to play it, and it takes me to a page with a bunch of 3rd party applications...which one do I need?!

Thank you!


----------

